# Sis anavar 50



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

So, not lab pushing but 100% honest genuine review/opinion

started var at 100mg ed on wed

with 100mg prop eod

I've been experiencing calve pumps since Friday, but today ...

i couldn't even finish my 10min fast walk up the hill. Had to cut it short at 8 mins. My calves wore so pumped it was painful ... literally felt like they wore going to pop. was walking down stairs after and things didn't get better, only to get in to my car and struggle to use clutch ?

So what ever they dosed at, definitely working great, I usually get stupid lower back pump on var round week two to the point it hurts to drive for longer then 20-30 mins. Waiting for that to come next. And after that it's the visual effects.

thats me done. Both prop and var working good for me.


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

The misses has just finished sis var at 10mg ed. She had insane calf, delts and lower back pumps. Strength went through the roof and shes got some good definition on her. Going on that the var from sis dosed at 10mg per tab is good to go.

If thats you in your avi mate you'll look like a concrete statue by the end of your run.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

nickc300 said:


> The misses has just finished sis var at 10mg ed. She had insane calf, delts and lower back pumps. Strength went through the roof and shes got some good definition on her. Going on that the var from sis dosed at 10mg per tab is good to go.
> 
> If thats you in your avi mate you'll look like a concrete statue by the end of your run.


 Yes mate it's my self, last summers physique. I have bit more bf now and bit more muscle. Just starting my slow cut, very slow. Prop var and mast e for now, few weeks time will add tren ace. Then up tren etc lower prop. Target to run 200prop 600 ace 600 mast 100var thought out the summer with diet etc. My run has just begun ! Looking to get lean as possible by mid summer and add few extra lbs of gains.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

What's your batch number mate?

As I previously said I'm sure mine is underdosed. Almost certain 100mg is more like 45-50mg. Ran anavar before from a different lab (pharmacom) and thought it was much better dosed.

But regardless of dosing I'm definitely sure it's anavar.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

dtmiscool said:


> What's your batch number mate?
> 
> As I previously said I'm sure mine is underdosed. Almost certain 100mg is more like 45-50mg. Ran anavar before from a different lab (pharmacom) and thought it was much better dosed.
> 
> But regardless of dosing I'm definitely sure it's anavar.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Even if it's 25mg. 50 'g var is decent amount. If you was to buy ap unigen Baltic or Balkan var or pharmacom and run it at 50 mg you will spend nearly 3 times more.

take 3 tabs a day 75 mg var is great amount. And imagine how much would it cost to run that amount of var by any of the labs mentioned above ? Even if you take 4 tabs a day ... still works out cheaper then running 50-70 mg of other "solid posh high end ugls"

so im happy with that personally.

but 2 tabs a day doing the job for now.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Russian_88 said:


> Even if it's 25mg. 50 'g var is decent amount. If you was to buy ap unigen Baltic or Balkan var or pharmacom and run it at 50 mg you will spend nearly 3 times more.
> 
> take 3 tabs a day 75 mg var is great amount. And imagine how much would it cost to run that amount of var by any of the labs mentioned above ? Even if you take 4 tabs a day ... still works out cheaper then running 50-70 mg of other "solid posh high end ugls"
> 
> ...


 Been running 2 tabs a day currently also, body fat is down by around 1% since I started using var, whilst being in a surplus of calories by around 200-300 a day.

So I'm not complaining! Just a little disappointed that's all. I agree it works out a lot cheaper regardless. What's your batch number?


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

dtmiscool said:


> Been running 2 tabs a day currently also, body fat is down by around 1% since I started using var, whilst being in a surplus of calories by around 200-300 a day.
> 
> So I'm not complaining! Just a little disappointed that's all. I agree it works out a lot cheaper regardless. What's your batch number?



View attachment IMG_0663.JPG


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

There's no way sis var is 25mg. My mates bird is using the 50s. she crushes a tab. Then divides it into 4. And bombs it down. 12.5mg per day. She rates it highly! She only using the 50s coz her bf had nearly a full tub spare from his last cycle. He even said she looking hard and vascular within weeks.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Russian_88 said:


> *Even if it's 25mg. 50 'g var is decent amount*. If you was to buy ap unigen Baltic or Balkan var or pharmacom and run it at 50 mg you will spend nearly 3 times more.
> 
> take 3 tabs a day 75 mg var is great amount. And imagine how much would it cost to run that amount of var by any of the labs mentioned above ? Even if you take 4 tabs a day ... still works out cheaper then running 50-70 mg of other "solid posh high end ugls"
> 
> ...


 yeah but your paying full price for half a product? Surely that doesnt make financial sense? And taking 4x 50mg under dosed var a day is no where near cheaper than 1 or 2 properly dosed var tablets?

i have the feeling buying 10/20mg var these days makes better sense, as so far all the var results, apart from Dimensions which i dont think are right, far too accurate, fixed and sent by lab themselves, are terrible. Really low dosed. Buy a 10/20mg var and you'll probably get the same tabs as they put in the 50mg tubs?


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah but your paying full price for half a product? Surely that doesnt make financial sense? And taking 4x 50mg under dosed var a day is no where near cheaper than 1 or 2 properly dosed var tablets?
> 
> i have the feeling buying 10/20mg var these days makes better sense, as so far all the var results, apart from Dimensions which i dont think are right, far too accurate, fixed and sent by lab themselves, are terrible. Really low dosed. Buy a 10/20mg var and you'll probably get the same tabs as they put in the 50mg tubs?


 I'm sure I've also seen D4net var coming back good ?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Russian_88 said:


> I'm sure I've also seen D4net var coming back good ?


 im not sure bud, not all the CC results that people posted have been given to Paul to put on that locked result Section. You'd have thought those that have had items tested would forward theyre results? Im sure i saw rohm 50mg var results and was poor, but hasnt been posted up.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Clubber Lang said:


> im not sure bud, not all the CC results that people posted have been given to Paul to put on that locked result Section. You'd have thought those that have had items tested would forward theyre results? Im sure i saw rohm 50mg var results and was poor, but hasnt been posted up.


 Yeah rhom was also 20-25ish. I've seen D4net var floating about on facebook, came back I think 49 something.


----------

